# Skins for the new Oasis



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

It looks like Decal Girl now has skins available for the 2017 Oasis.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I’m off to shop for skins.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I just ordered the carbon in matte.  Just looking for more grip than anything else.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info, ordered mine.  Not sure if I’ll skin the back or not yet, but need one on the front, the finger prints are already driving me batty.  Lol.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG I finally figured out where the darn light sensor is on the Oasis, thanks to decalgirl. It has been driving me nuts. 

Those 2 cutouts around the buttons are it. And I tried it now, it only works if both are covered up at the same time, so as you are reading, you don't activate it by holding it. Sneaky. 

I am eyeballing the quest for my back, not sure if I want anything on the front. I don't want to be distracted by a design. They have a severe lack of nautical things on the site. Quest is like the only decent map they have. Think there are only 2. And almost no ships and such things. I don't like cartoonish looking things or cutesy, more the realistic type. So quest is about it. With the saddle tan cover, I think it might look nice.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I ended up ordering Dark Burlwood (favorite from past) and Milky Way. Hoping for a good application effort the first time, but wanted a backup just in case.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Yay, that was quicker than I expected!   I just received a response from them this morning stating that they'd be be available within a week. 

I'll order one asap! I had skinned my old Oasis as soon as I got it & discovered I don't like the new Oasis skinless. I miss the feel of the texture and I can't stand the fingerprints on the black bezel or the feel of the cold back.  I'll probably go with a custom skin unless I spot something a really like. I want something dark and plain for the front and I'll probably go with something busier for the back.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I am eyeballing the quest for my back, not sure if I want anything on the front. I don't want to be distracted by a design. They have a severe lack of nautical things on the site. Quest is like the only decent map they have. Think there are only 2. And almost no ships and such things. I don't like cartoonish looking things or cutesy, more the realistic type. So quest is about it. With the saddle tan cover, I think it might look nice.


If you want more options, you can go with a custom skin. For the design, you can purchase digital scrapbook papers for a few dollars. They're large, high resolution jpg files & no editing is needed, so all you need to do it upload the image to decalgirl.

I spotted a few nautical designs on Etsy that aren't too cutesy...
https://www.etsy.com/listing/219923150/nautical-scrapbook-paper-nautical?ref=shop_home_active_16
https://www.etsy.com/listing/232191407/printable-vintage-map-digital-paper?ref=shop_home_feat_2
https://www.etsy.com/listing/286184021/golden-sea-monster-digital-paper-gold?ref=shop_home_active_91
https://www.etsy.com/listing/507768305/sea-shanty-vintage-nautical-digital?ga_search_query=ocean&ref=shop_items_search_12
https://www.etsy.com/listing/246103877/vintage-mermaid-digital-paper-nautical?ref=search_recently_viewed-3
https://www.etsy.com/listing/528167432/vintage-sea2-sea-ocean-mermaid-digital
https://www.etsy.com/listing/236876320/nautical-maps-digital-papers-12x12-old


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to stick with the clear, grippy stickers I found. I'm not keen on wrestling the skin onto the curved back, and they actually work just fine. Plus, if I end up getting a cover that attaches magnetically, I'm concerned the skin will affect that. It sounds like the Amazon covers are already not very secure . . . . .


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think I'm going to stick with the clear, grippy stickers I found. I'm not keen on wrestling the skin onto the curved back, and they actually work just fine. Plus, if I end up getting a cover that attaches magnetically, I'm concerned the skin will affect that. It sounds like the Amazon covers are already not very secure . . . . .


My Amazon cover is not as secure as it should be, but it's not too bad. Every once in a while, it comes loose, usually when I'm trying to close it. Unlike my Oasis 1, I've been reading with the cover on. Folded back, it covers the cold metal hump. Hoping that with a skin, I can start taking the Oasis out of the cover to read. We'll see.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Sometimes the US Post Office can be, let’s say, less than efficient.  Ordered two Decalgirl skins for my new Oasis. I live in Maryland. They shipped from Delaware on Nov 8. Also on the 8th, they arrived at the South Jersey Distribution Center. Tracking info for Nov 9-10 indicated they were on their way to Laurel, MD.  Tracking info then indicated they had arrived in Phoenix, AZ at noon on the 10th. They departed from Phoenix at 1:15 pm. Sigh.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Got my skin in today! The skin does deminish the magnet strength of the Amazon cover. Without the skin I was able to dangle my Oasis by the cover flap, give it a shake and the Oasis would not disconnect. With the skin, it did fall off when I gave it a shake. Since I never read without a cover, I added a few strips of strong double stick tape to the back of the cover & it seems to work out well, it's now very secure.

For the front I wanted something very dark, almost black. For the back I wanted something that would blend in with the metal back, which is a good thing since I put it on crooked!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Got my skin in today! The skin does deminish the magnet strength of the Amazon cover. Without the skin I was able to dangle my Oasis by the cover flap, give it a shake and the Oasis would not disconnect. With the skin, it did fall off when I gave it a shake. Since I never read without a cover, I added a few strips of strong double stick tape to the back of the cover & it seems to work out well, it's now very secure.
> 
> For the front I wanted something very dark, almost black. For the back I wanted something that would blend in with the metal back, which is a good thing since I put it on crooked!


Which skin is that for the front?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

crisandria said:


> Which skin is that for the front?


It's a custom design I made. You're welcome to it if you'd like.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a stupid question for those of you who use a screen cover will those work with decal girl skins?  I've never used a screen cover.


----------



## Konolly (Jul 29, 2016)

Cagnes, or anyone with a skinned Oasis 2, does the skin help with the grip on the Kindle at all? I don't like covers, and the only thing making me hesitate over the Oasis is that people have reported it's slippy in the hand. I'm hoping a matte/satin skin would improve that - does it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rlkubi said:


> I have a stupid question for those of you who use a screen cover will those work with decal girl skins? I've never used a screen cover.


A screen protector just covers the screen. The decal girl (and other) skins cover everything _but_ the screen. So it shouldn't be a problem as long as you're willing to have the patience to get them both positioned precisely.

That said -- I don't use either one so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Konolly said:


> Cagnes, or anyone with a skinned Oasis 2, does the skin help with the grip on the Kindle at all? I don't like covers, and the only thing making me hesitate over the Oasis is that people have reported it's slippy in the hand. I'm hoping a matte/satin skin would improve that - does it?


I got these clear grippy stickers to put on the back and they work great to resolve the slipperiness issue:

This is a better picture because they're black, but I got the clear ones as less obtrusive: 

Basically you can use whichever of the 12 stickers in any combination as you choose. Only thing is they say don't try to put them on the curved part as they won't stay stuck.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Konolly said:


> Cagnes, or anyone with a skinned Oasis 2, does the skin help with the grip on the Kindle at all? I don't like covers, and the only thing making me hesitate over the Oasis is that people have reported it's slippy in the hand. I'm hoping a matte/satin skin would improve that - does it?


I put my cover on right away & didn't really test holding it without the cover. I currently have my cover secured to the kindle with double stick tape, so I can't try it out without the cover. Maybe someone else with a skin can chime in.
I think the matte skin helps somewhat, but it's still smooth and not textured. If you'd want a good grip, I'd go Ann's route with the grippy stickers.



rlkubi said:


> I have a stupid question for those of you who use a screen cover will those work with decal girl skins? I've never used a screen cover.


I've never used a screen cover on a kindle. I would be leery about using both because I think it would be hard to apply both and align them properly. The screen protector may not fit perfectly inside the skin and you may have one overlapping the other. If you're okay with that, then it's not a problem, but it would probably drive me crazy.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

cagnes said:


> It's a custom design I made. You're welcome to it if you'd like.


How can I get it? I do like it.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

crisandria said:


> How can I get it? I do like it.


You can download it from google drive..... Oasis front.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

cagnes said:


> You can download it from google drive..... Oasis front.


Thank you so much.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

crisandria said:


> Thank you so much.


You're welcome!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got these clear grippy stickers to put on the back and they work great to resolve the slipperiness issue:
> 
> This is a better picture because they're black, but I got the clear ones as less obtrusive:
> 
> Basically you can use whichever of the 12 stickers in any combination as you choose. Only thing is they say don't try to put them on the curved part as they won't stay stuck.


Those may be just what I need for better grip. Would they stick to a skin if applied to that? Would the skin design show through the clear nicely or not worth it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Those may be just what I need for better grip. Would they stick to a skin if applied to that? Would the skin design show through the clear nicely or not worth it?


I suspect they would stick . . . they're pretty tight and as long as the skin is a smooth, clean surface they should work. Theoretically, they also can be peeled off if needed. Not sure, though, if they'd damage the skin if you did that. And if they're stuck on for a while and you peel 'em off, I'm not sure how well they'd work to use again.

I think you would see the skin through the clear -- but any pattern would likely be distorted because of the texture of the grippy things. I haven't got a cover/case yet, but I suspect they may affect how one fits. That said, if it's a cover that fits the whole back, you don't need the grip strips so much.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

My skin arrived today. I normally don't skin the front but decided why not this time around.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> My skin arrived today. I normally don't skin the front but decided why not this time around.


I love it!


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

rlkubi said:


> Very pretty!


Thanks. 



Lizzarddance said:


> I love it!


Thanks Lizzarddance. Hey, did you ever get your sleeve?


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks Lizzarddance. Hey, did you ever get your sleeve?


No. No sleeve, no Kindle yet. Ack! I should get the sleeve this week I think and 2 more weeks on the Kindle.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> No. No sleeve, no Kindle yet. Ack! I should get the sleeve this week I think and 2 more weeks on the Kindle.


Awe, OK. Hopefully these 2 weeks go by quickly for you.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> Awe, OK. Hopefully these 2 weeks go by quickly for you.


I hope so. I traded in my Oasis for this model so I've been reading on my basic unlit Kindle. Really missing my Oasis. I'll probably do back flips when it arrives!


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lizzarddance said:


> I hope so. I traded in my Oasis for this model so I've been reading on my basic unlit Kindle. Really missing my Oasis. I'll probably do back flips when it arrives!


I hope you love it. I love mine.

To stay on topic, do you plan on skinning it?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful skin Anastayja!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Anastayja said:


> I hope you love it. I love mine.
> 
> To stay on topic, do you plan on skinning it?


Absolutely! I just don't know what design I want. Too many choices.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

cagnes said:


> Beautiful skin Anastayja!


Thanks cagnes!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I found a case to try today, so after ordering that, I went ahead and ordered skins for my new Oasis.
I picked these two by Iveta Abolina:
https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2041/before-the-storm
https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2038/sonnet

I've had her After The Rain skin on two tablets and a Kindle in the past. I like her designs because they don't have a specific up and down. Since I read on the Oasis with the buttons on the left, I need something that won't distract me by being upside-down.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Andra said:


> I found a case to try today, so after ordering that, I went ahead and ordered skins for my new Oasis.
> I picked these two by Iveta Abolina:
> https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2041/before-the-storm
> https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2038/sonnet
> ...


I like those. They are very pretty!


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

I got my skin today! Not sure if I want to use the front one or not.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Anastayja said:


> My skin arrived today. I normally don't skin the front but decided why not this time around.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

GirlFriday said:


> I got my skin today! Not sure if I want to use the front one or not.


That's pretty!



GirlFriday said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suspect they would stick . . . they're pretty tight and as long as the skin is a smooth, clean surface they should work. Theoretically, they also can be peeled off if needed. Not sure, though, if they'd damage the skin if you did that. And if they're stuck on for a while and you peel 'em off, I'm not sure how well they'd work to use again.
> 
> I think you would see the skin through the clear -- but any pattern would likely be distorted because of the texture of the grippy things. I haven't got a cover/case yet, but I suspect they may affect how one fits. That said, if it's a cover that fits the whole back, you don't need the grip strips so much.


Thanks very much Ann.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful Anastayja. It's funny, I usually dont skin the back of my Kindles...because I never look at the back


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> That's beautiful Anastayja. It's funny, I usually dont skin the back of my Kindles...because I never look at the back


Thanks. 

I've skinned the back of all my kindles. Lol. I do it mostly to protect from scratches since I don't use cases.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Anastayja said:


> My skin arrived today. I normally don't skin the front but decided why not this time around.


This is a beautiful skin! I was just at the Decal Girl website and saw it there first. Then I came over to Kindle Boards and see it one a real Oasis. Wow!! I just ordered this. My Oasis 2 will arrive next Friday.

I had ordered one way back, but then cancelled it. Since I let the hubs buy a $500+ competition pistol on Friday, he asked what I wanted.  Gotta love that!! And... stopped at a Coach Outlet store and bought a new purse and wallet.


----------



## Anastayja (Aug 15, 2017)

KimberlyinMN said:


> This is a beautiful skin! I was just at the Decal Girl website and saw it there first. Then I came over to Kindle Boards and see it one a real Oasis. Wow!! I just ordered this. My Oasis 2 will arrive next Friday.
> 
> I had ordered one way back, but then cancelled it. Since I let the hubs buy a $500+ competition pistol on Friday, he asked what I wanted.  Gotta love that!! And... stopped at a Coach Outlet store and bought a new purse and wallet.


Nice! I think that it is really pretty also. 

Hope that you love your new Oasis as much as I love mine. It is so nice to fit more on a page.

Seems like you made out well!!! I always tell my husband, happy wife, happy life. &#129315;


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I decided to skin my Oasis 2 also...first time I have done this in a long time. I forgot how fun it is to shop at Decal Girl! I think it does make it a little easier to hold onto. I may remove the front decal if I find it distracting.


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a question, if I wanted to skin my Paperwhite, how do I protect the screen while putting it in and out of my purse?  I have the original Kindle cover, but I noticed how much weight it adds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

__Amy__ said:


> I have a question, if I wanted to skin my Paperwhite, how do I protect the screen while putting it in and out of my purse? I have the original Kindle cover, but I noticed how much weight it adds
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


A tempered glass?

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

@anxobaltar.      Not sure what you mean?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

__Amy__ said:


> @anxobaltar. Not sure what you mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Something like this can protect the screen from scratches and some small blows









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got my new skin on today and it fit perfectly. Bookshelf

Can you tell me how durable it is? Can I throw it into my purse without case? What has been you experience?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I had to lift it up a couple of times but it is easy to work with.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I also have a screen protector and the front skin went on easily.  I just lined up the page buttons first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GrahamOsano (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you for sharing it's great


----------

